# Random Shots & Babys



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Random Shots & Babys


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)




----------



## fantaillover100 (Jan 21, 2011)

i like the first picture and nice birds and gratz on the chicks


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

They are all just beautiful but i'm partial to that grizzle!


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*You have some beautiful looking birds. I too love the 1st one.*


----------



## vivagirl (Jun 24, 2008)

I'm in need of some Satinettes & Bluettes. Do you have any for sale? Danny


----------



## Pigeon lower (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks all, 

Vivagirl, no sorry and i cant ship


----------

